# I'm a nervous wreck



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Sending my prayers your way. I really hope she is ok. Big poodle hugs from all of us. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fuzzymom (Sep 19, 2013)

Sending love and prayers. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lplummer52 (Oct 26, 2013)

Oh, I'm so sorry about your losses and sick puppy. It's so hard when they're sick because they really don't know what's going on....so sorry.


----------



## NYNIC715 (Oct 15, 2012)

wow - I don't even know what to say...this post left me speechless... You and your pup are in my thoughts and prayers... please keep us posted!! :angel2:


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Thinking of you!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## heyyoutoo (Jul 28, 2013)

You've already been through too much, you have my sympathies on the losses of your dear pets. Praying for a healthy, happy outcome for this little one.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

My gosh, what terrible misfortune you have had :-(
Fingers and paws crossed that your puppy will be ok!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LibertyH (Jun 9, 2013)

Oh Wow! Those prayers and crossed paws worked! I got a call from the vet and she said that the cardiac specialist took a look and declared everything 100% completely normal. :cheers2: I didn't see that coming.

My general understanding of her (long-winded and rather technical) explanation is that toys can get "shadows" on their x-rays that would be concerning on any other dog, but are normal to see on very small dogs. Basically your sense of proportion gets thrown off. The vet confirmed that she knew this before hand, but that the heart looked so dramatically wrong (it appeared to touch the diaphragm) and the lungs looked so "stringy" that she and the two other vets that she conferred with in the office were worried for my little girl. 

The specialist saw the x-rays and said right off that she thought they wouldn't find much, but completed the planned tests anyway just to be sure. She talked my vet through the entire thing to my vets delight. She is really excited that she is now able to recognize toy anatomy better for the next time. They spent several hours going through my toy's liver, kidneys, lungs and every other area whether it was necessary or not. During that time I was biting my nails, but I'm glad that my girl behaved so well for them that the vet could learn from her.

Sorry for the unnecessarily dramatic thread. I honestly expected the worst. (I have yet again proven to myself that I should never ever google medical stuff before getting test results.)

Doing the happy dance and giving my pooch lots of extra snuggles just 'cuz I can.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

Yaaaaayyy!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

What fantastic news - so happy for you!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NYNIC715 (Oct 15, 2012)

Google can be your friend or foe...soo happy to hear that things are all good!!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## murphys (Mar 1, 2012)

Awesome!!! Wonderful News.


----------



## Lplummer52 (Oct 26, 2013)

Oh, I'm so relieved for you! Whew! I know that was scary.


----------



## fuzzymom (Sep 19, 2013)

Yay!!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

WHEW! Thank goodness!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Oh wow! I completely missed this thread. But got here in time to see the great news. I know how relieved you must be. So happy for you.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

So glad to hear she is alright. Yay!!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

